# Golden Pines Rv Resort & Campground2



## OURv (Feb 20, 2017)

Friends,
Not long ago we spent a delightful weekend camping in California’s
Great Sierra Nevada mountains.
We stayed at a very nice Rv park deep in the forest.
We made this video to share :

[ame]https://youtu.be/BOHTubjZezU[/ame]

Mr & Mrs Ourv
San Francisco Bay Area of California
2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE
2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry

Visit us on [email protected]


----------

